# Freddy Fazbear fur questions



## Ult (Jan 8, 2015)

Hi all, so I am brand new to fursuit / mascot making, but I have a  client who wanted me to make a Freddy Fazbear from the "new" jumpscare  game Five Nights at Freddy's. I am going at this completely blind aside  from just a couple quick construction video tutorials. I am trying to  make it with the extruded polystyrene method (pink / blue board) and  carve away at it so that it would have a more rigid structure than the  traditional upholstery foam. So I have gotten the head nearly done and I  have been searching for a suitable fur, but I cannot find anything even  close locally (NC, USA). I honestly don't even know what kind of fur to  look for when looking online. Can anyone offer any suggestion on what  type of fur would suit this build?  It is such a short haired fur, would  it be some sort of teddy bear fur or something like that? Also, how many yards would you think I should purchase? Included are  some pictures of progress and of the character in question. Thank you for your help


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 8, 2015)

You have the shape down to a "T". Awesome.
It's frightening...
Have you placed anything into the ears to make them "wiggle"?

As for fur, you can check Medels.com to see if they have any 
They have:

http://www.mendels.com/Cubby-Bear.html This one which "seems" to match.
And 
http://www.mendels.com/Seal.html Seal fur for something shorter and solid.

This one:
http://www.mendels.com/Stallion.html

May work as well.


----------



## Volkodav (Jan 8, 2015)

Rad as hell
seconding ozriel, those furs look good. go for something short, velvety
the animatronics have a hard shell and so anything on them would probably be some sort of veyr short fur, "flocking" or whatever


----------



## pinkie (Jan 9, 2015)

AMAZING!!!


----------



## Misomie (Jan 9, 2015)

Make sure you add lots of ventilation. I heard Styrofoam is rather dangerous as a fursuit head if there isn't enough ventilation. It gets much hotter than regular foam. It does look pretty awesome though.


----------



## Ult (Jan 12, 2015)

I appreciate all the input. Thanks for the kind words and advice. 

Oziel, I would never have thought of seal fur, but the short fur of that would probably be pretty nice. 

Misomie, There will be fans within, but nevertheless the inside will be hollowed out with just enough inside to keep it on the client's head. It will essentially be a 1" to 2" shell and since it is a large mascot head it already stands far from the face.


----------



## Maugryph (Jan 12, 2015)

Looking good. Nice work with the carving.


----------

